# "GILLO Gold Medal" G2 Riser



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Make your flag with caps combinations ....


----------



## Joe T (Apr 5, 2003)

There's definitely a new toy to play with syndrome active here 

I would never have guessed that yellow and grey would make such a good color combination. 

Next step a fashion design house!


----------



## kupop18 (Sep 22, 2014)

I like the color combo's. Does the grip come in different colors?


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Is there a reason that the clicker plate does not extend beyond the edge of the riser?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

archeryal said:


> Is there a reason that the clicker plate does not extend beyond the edge of the riser?


Longer cliker plate is included in packing, as for G1


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

kupop18 said:


> I like the color combo's. Does the grip come in different colors?


Standard color for Grip, Clicker plates and Caps is Yellow, but we will offer as option many other colors.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Your G1 is available through Lancaster Archery for 500 dollars already. This is not a bad price at all. How much less expensive would you guess the G2 will be in the states?

500 dollars for a great BB riser is very reasonable to begin with. Not complaining you have a less expensive model. Was just wondering how much less. 

Thanks.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Stone Bridge said:


> Your G1 is available through Lancaster Archery for 500 dollars already. This is not a bad price at all. How much less expensive would you guess the G2 will be in the states?
> 
> 500 dollars for a great BB riser is very reasonable to begin with. Not complaining you have a less expensive model. Was just wondering how much less.
> 
> Thanks.


The G1 has been designed with BB and demanding Olympic recurve shooters in mind. 
The G2 is mainly aimed to those beginners that would like to buy a riser that can allow them to choose later if to go Recuve or BB, without any compromise. 

Should retail in USA in the 350 dollars range, may be less, I guess


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Thanks, Vittorio. I think you will sell all that you can supply at that price range. I don't need any more risers but have a G1 on order. 

I can't help myself.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Beautiful riser, Vittorio!....It's got that Old-School/New School kinda look going for it, and at the selling price, will be an outstanding value for most folks...Keep up the good work!.........Jim


----------



## gpselwyn (Jan 17, 2015)

Vittorio, 
Just a couple of questions. Have the prototypes been shot yet and is there some commentary on this?
More production related - do you plan to finish mill areas like limb pockets after forging to ensure accuracy in the final product?
From an aesthetic point of view - lovely design. I know a young archer that will be well pleased when I order one for her.

Glenn


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

gpselwyn said:


> Vittorio,
> Just a couple of questions. Have the prototypes been shot yet and is there some commentary on this?
> More production related - do you plan to finish mill areas like limb pockets after forging to ensure accuracy in the final product?
> From an aesthetic point of view - lovely design. I know a young archer that will be well pleased when I order one for her.
> ...


Two prototypes are used by medium level archers already here, and they like them. I will post pictures by next week on FB. 
Of course after forging we wil need milling pocket areas to grant our standard quality 

During Nimes show, acceptance by public, dealers and distributors has been far beyond our expectations and we are already getting quite large orders for April delivery. Frankly, our real probelm is now how to assemble and ship out all of them in due time ....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Frankly, our real probelm is now how to assemble and ship out all of them in due time ....


A good "problem" to have, and a sure sign of a great design and professional follow-through.


----------



## mrcina (Dec 2, 2013)

Great looking risers. I suggest some matte black, matte deep red and matte dark blue-gray colors to match those great grips and caps for techy look. And more photos of the riser-grip-caps combinations, I see you already have them ready in that last photo.
What will the price be in Italy?


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice! Kinda remind me of the sky alum riser in the mid 90s. For 350.. yeah this is gonna
sell.. I know it will be in demand but I hope Your QC in finish will still be on par.
Got bad experience from other bow makers and they skip the polishing process..


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Dang, Vitorrio....you mean I have to switch back to right handed to have one? Hmm, just because "left", the word, is from the Latin word for "sinister".


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

You are killing me. I am waiting until after Vegas to jump into the ILF world. I want to see up close and personal what other people are using before I buy. Now this is a new one to choose from. Are there going to be any at Vegas?

Pete


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Vittorio how are the Stringwalkers liking your riser?


With the Sirius not being made your timing with the G1 and 2 is perfect to fill that market gap in Barebow:thumbs_up


----------



## Artemis1440 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr. Roboto said:


> You are killing me. I am waiting until after Vegas to jump into the ILF world. I want to see up close and personal what other people are using before I buy. Now this is a new one to choose from. Are there going to be any at Vegas?
> 
> Pete


I will be in Vegas with my G1 and would be happy to let you check it out. I will be shooting in the women's champion division.
Laura


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I have read this entire thread and have a basic question. The G1 and G2 look the same. 

What makes the G1 better than the G2? Is the G1 stiffer? Is it the manufacturing process or materials used?

When will the G2 be available for purchase?

Thank you.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Vittorio,

Are the G2's subjected to the same "riser check" process that is used with the G1 ?

Thank You


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> I have read this entire thread and have a basic question. The G1 and G2 look the same.
> 
> What makes the G1 better than the G2? Is the G1 stiffer? Is it the manufacturing process or materials used?
> 
> ...


Better or worse are relative words, depending on personal feeling and personal use. 

G1 heavier than G2
G1 has LH and 27" versions / G2 is only RH and 25"
G1 has 11 colors available / G2 will start with 4 colors only 
G1 has more back stabs holes than G2 
G1 has the covers 
G2 is forged /G1 is milled 
G2 will be cheaper than G1

Available around mid to end April


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

steve morley said:


> Vittorio how are the Stringwalkers liking your riser?
> 
> 
> With the Sirius not being made your timing with the G1 and 2 is perfect to fill that market gap in Barebow:thumbs_up


Steve, the riser performed and felt great from the first arrow shot out of it back in October. I'm just getting back to shooting after a long layoff and will be shooting a compound in Vegas but am practicing both ways for the last 2 weeks. I just purchased a Jaeger low wrist grip which fits my hand perfectly. I will try to keep you updated when our fita indoor shoots and indoor nationals are over.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

steve morley said:


> Vittorio how are the Stringwalkers liking your riser?
> 
> 
> With the Sirius not being made your timing with the G1 and 2 is perfect to fill that market gap in Barebow:thumbs_up


Now that I've found the right tune and arrows for my 27" G1, it is easily the best shooting barebow rig I've ever handled. I'm not crawling far for indoors, just 3/4" or so, but I told someone the other day that shooting my 27" G1 barebow riser is like launching jets off an aircraft carrier. It's a super stable platform. Love it.

John


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I noticed that G2's have been added to the Alternative website today.

http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/002991.27.6844514361216655533


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks John/Ben

I have one of the guys in my club I'm training, he's been surfing the Stolid Bull site for the last 4-5 weeks so I knew he was planning on an upgrade, I said these bows are great but going from a SF forged+ riser to this monster is maybe too big a jump, anyway I loaned him my Vanquish to shoot, after 10min he gave it back and said it was too much riser weight for him, I've now steered him in the direction of the G1 which I think he will progress far better with this riser.

I guess I'll get to play with it a little also :wink:


----------



## rathelm (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi all,
just hoping Vittorio might let slip the dates for a G2 for a left-hander. I'll need to buy something later this year, and the missus won't spring for a G1...


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

rathelm said:


> Hi all,
> just hoping Vittorio might let slip the dates for a G2 for a left-hander. I'll need to buy something later this year, and the missus won't spring for a G1...


At present we are still busy in getting the G2 RH out rom the forging mould, so the G2 LH is far far away in the future. We need at least 500 pcs sales forecast to make a forging mould for LH version, and these sales numbers are unrealistic at present for any LH riser. 
LH risers account for 12% of sales of RH risers, so 500 LH means 6000 RH risers ... really I hope to get to that dream quantity for the G2, but thenwe wil need a second mould for the RH, first ... 

Pls refer to the following chart to understand options concretely available from our line at least for the entire first half of this year:


----------



## rathelm (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Vittorio,
Vittorio, I am really impressed with your engagement with the forums - you have so many other things to do....
I'm pretty confident that your G2 will live up to its G1 reputation and heritage, and given your unique position in the market, I foresee sales will be big! The only direct competition for a specific barebow at that price point appears to be the Spigarelli Revolution, which is an unconventional choice and an ageing design.
So, many thanks for the quick reply - and I hope the market proves you wrong and it is not 'far, far, away"! Maybe I'll just have to buy a G1 and get the limbs another year....


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

rathelm said:


> Hi all,
> just hoping Vittorio might let slip the dates for a G2 for a left-hander. I'll need to buy something later this year, and the missus won't spring for a G1...


Being a Left Hander on a budget myself, I feel your pain.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr. Vittorio,

As someone else stated, thanks for interacting with us on this forum. I too am looking in the near future getting either a G1 or G2. My question is this: I understand that the primary differences between the two risers is one is forged while the other is milled. Also the G2 is a lighter riser than a G1. In your opinion, besides the manufacturing differences and the weight, what is the other advantages of the G1 over the G2?


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Does anyone have an update for when the G2 riser is coming out. Initially Alternative said mid-April, and now the end of May.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

G2 has beeen rescheduled to end June.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

erose said:


> Mr. Vittorio,
> 
> As someone else stated, thanks for interacting with us on this forum. I too am looking in the near future getting either a G1 or G2. My question is this: I understand that the primary differences between the two risers is one is forged while the other is milled. Also the G2 is a lighter riser than a G1. In your opinion, besides the manufacturing differences and the weight, what is the other advantages of the G1 over the G2?


That's my question as well.


----------



## Blackshadow (Dec 15, 2012)

Scroll up there is a comparison chart.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

G1 and G2 are targetted to different level of users. G2 is a cost down version of the G1 aimed to beginenrs and intermediate archers. G2 has less options than G1, is designed for archers shooting up to around 45# and wanting a lighter riser than G1, at least a the beginning of their career, but would like to keep the option to change from recurve-olympic style to Bare Bow without all compromises needed with other medium/low level risers in the market. Then, as you seurely can still win the Olympic Games in Rio using an Hoyt TD4 Plus riser, if you can find one, everything goes to apperance, finishing and accessories, only, as geometries are same and we are going to grant limbs pockets parallelism also at same level as the G1 (not so easy, with a forged riser ...).


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Vittorio, thanks for the info. Just bought the G1L riser. Very excited to get it.


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

I figure that I'll post over here in addition to the Traditional forum since this bow covers many styles so well. I can't comment on OR since I only shoot Trad/Barebow, but I'd have to think that it also performs lights out with a stab and vbar. I just picked up my second G2 riser from Lancaster Archery this week. I now have a riser dedicated for IBO TRD and one riser for NFAA Trad and Barebow. The G2 works incredibly well for me and my wallet; it will be able to grow with me as I progress.

This picture doesn't do the color justice; it really pops!


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

Amazing looking bow


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I have been shooting my G2 for about 3 weeks now and love it. This has replaced my go to Best Zenit riser.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

G2 production is now running smoothly, with Blue color top seller, and we are already planning some more color variations for it for 2016.

Around February we will probably add two more colors to the 4 already available, and favorite choice at present is for Red and Orange, but other suggestions are welcome


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

GREEN

Regards,
Tom


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Orange is always a good choice


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

I like the blue G2 The riser has a nice clean look. 
Great design Vittorio .


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

As promised last November, we have added two new colors to the G2 range, and they are Red and Orange. Total colors are now six and new colors are already shipping to dealers.


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Man, I'm seriously thinking of getting the g2. But I hate to say this, I can't stand the flashy neon yellow color splashed around here and there. If it wasn't for that I would've been a no brainer. Just my opinion but the contrasting neon color makes it look toyish.


----------



## luckman88 (Nov 11, 2017)

The neon items can all be removed - wasn’t my cup of tea either. Bought a wooden grip from Gillo and removed clicker plate and hole covers. I really enjoy using this riser as a barebow.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

JohnZhou said:


> Man, I'm seriously thinking of getting the g2. But I hate to say this, I can't stand the flashy neon yellow color splashed around here and there. If it wasn't for that I would've been a no brainer. Just my opinion but the contrasting neon color makes it look toyish.


I believe those are plastic plugs to cover/protect the weight holes. Shot next to a silver one at Indoors this past weekend that had the weight kits set up for BB. You have to see one in person to appreciate the fit and finish. Gorgeous.


----------



## droy (Dec 21, 2012)

On my G2 some hand painted plugs in Italian flag colors and a reused modified wood grip (originally from a Best riser I think - but also fits my Matrix riser).


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks much much better with a wooden grip. I'm glad the plugs can be removed. Would the gillo g1 weight plate fit as well?


----------



## Isilean (Jan 23, 2016)

I spray painted the neon grip on my G1. Used Krylon flat black I think. Looks great and hasn't worn off yet. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## welkin25 (Dec 22, 2016)

JohnZhou said:


> Looks much much better with a wooden grip. I'm glad the plugs can be removed. Would the gillo g1 weight plate fit as well?


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/gillo-g1-barebow-cover-aluminum.html

it does say "Compatible with Gillo G1, G2 and GQ 25 risers"


----------



## luckman88 (Nov 11, 2017)

JohnZhou said:


> Looks much much better with a wooden grip. I'm glad the plugs can be removed. Would the gillo g1 weight plate fit as well?


Would definitely recommend the Gillo barebow cover, if you're shooting barebow. Be aware that the heavier plate is not designed for the G2 (http://www.lancasterarchery.com/gillo-g1-barebow-cover-brass.html?cmp=cel&trigger=ac). The M4 screws on the G2 are not designed to handle that amount of stress.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

I truly believe Gillo would sell more bows in the USA if they sold them with dark grips and black covers right out of the box. I know appearance should be second to performance but customers buy for a variety of reasons and even in this thread we see what some Gillo customers feel about this issue and what they did to change it. Just a thought... as BB shooters here in the USA mostly come from bow hunting/ traditional origins and bright yellow and gold components may be too far a bridge for them to cross. 

Maybe offer the bright colors as accessories and the more subtle ones as original equipment?


----------



## welkin25 (Dec 22, 2016)

JimDE said:


> I truly believe Gillo would sell more bows in the USA if they sold them with dark grips and black covers right out of the box


I wholeheartedly agree! Every time I look at my G1 I am annoyed by the brass colored cover, and i don’t want to spend $30 just for the basic black cover. So my goal now is to get stronger so I can use one of the black or ss weighted covers.

I’m not sure if they are trying to get Gillo owners to buy more accessories, but the extra $30 revenue off these users is surely no match compared to if they made one more bow sale?


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Man that is my sentiment as well. Gillo wasn't even in my radar because the first impression turned me off. It's not until others recommended me Gillo that i took a hard look and realize that it's a solid performer. I own a Win Win Black Wolf and needed a longer 25" barebow riser for targeting shooting. If it wasn't for others recommendation, i wouldn've never given it a second chance. The accent color needs to be more neutral, it's too loud right now.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

It's more than $30 if you change the cover and the grip ....... maybe they make more this way in the end but I do feel they lose a bunch of potential customers just by it's "on the rack" appeal. They cannot measure what they never got in the first place but can add unit sales and accessory sales they actually get.

Maybe Gillo looks at these wild colors as a sort of a trademark or something that makes them quickly recognizable at events. Maybe the Euro market is into this sort of color combinations, who knows? There has to be a reason but I know I hear archers mention this issue here in the USA mostly unfavorably. Fact is I don't think I have ever heard someone say "man I gotta get that Gillo bow because I think the grip and cover colors are great!" I have heard I want a Gillo because they shoot well and balance well!


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

I love the gold cover and gold limb bolts combo on the G1L risers, but I'm a sucker for bling. The neon yellow grips don't have the same appeal though.


----------



## Mercail (Sep 20, 2016)

To each their own, I guess. I got an aftermarket grip for my G1 in the same neon yellow that the stock grip comes in because I liked it so much. I also get complements on the look of my bow all the time. Fit/finish and performance of these bows are pretty hard to beat at this price point, too so I don't mind spending on the accessories. You could get a G1 with a wood grip and still save $10 over the cheapest offering from Spigarelli. A G2 would save you hundreds over anything from Spigarelli. Honestly, just take the yellow plugs out and invest in a Jaeger grip in your color preference, you won't be sorry that you did and you'll have the best performing riser available for under $300.

Also, the gold color of your weight hole cover that comes standard on the G1 should be easily converted to silver with some some fine grit sandpaper. It's aluminium and shouldn't take much elbow grease to go silver (or any other color with spray paint). I get that you probably shouldn't have to, but they are "Gillo Gold Medal," after all. I think the gold fits.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

About the G2 in general:
- It was aimed to young people and ladies, mainly for target archery. So it was designed to be fancy and with a lot of color options for plugs and grips. Idea was to allow it to be used for Bare Bow too, but frankly we did not expect so many traditional archers wanting to get one. For instance, in Italy G2 is still sold mainly to beginenrs and for target Olympic archery
About the Yellow grip for G1 ang G2 ...
Color was originally chosen because giving the best quality from 3D printing. Alternative was Orange fluo, but we decided for Yellow to be unique and easy to identify on a shooting line. 
Plastic grips up to our Yellow one were Black, White or Silver, only. Things are changing, I have seen in Nimes last week another brand using a Yellow grip already. 
Yellow grip and plugs can easily be painted the color you want, so no need to spend money for a replcemnt, but just in case, there are plenty of colors and shapes availble already... 

One very possible evolution for G2, soon or later, is to offer it with casual colors combinations for Grip and Plugs. It means final customer will not know what color of grip and plugs he will get until he will open the box. A Red G2 for instance may come with Blue grip and Green plugs, or still s with Yellow plugs and a White grip, or Purple Grip and Black plugs, or...... 
Idea is on table since one year already, we only have to find the courage to shock the market once more....

One more comment from the technical point of view: the pastic 3D printed grip in my opinion is much much better than any wood alternative, It is more precisily fitting on risers, has a more precise shape under palm, is lighter and is a bit anti-slipping by itself. Only draw back is fragility, not color. IMHO.


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Vitoria - I appreciate the time you put in to give us your side of the story. I'm sure you have a much better grasp of the market than any of us. But, I'm not so sure if I'm prepared for another shock lol. That's pretty wild & whimiscal.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

That sounds like a fun idea Vittorio! Thank you for taking the time to visit with us regarding your excellent products. Can you give us any hints on when the left handed GQ25 will arrive?


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I’m not surprised it is so popular across the board. There isn’t much else out there in a quality B.B. riser at that price point. Looking at one myself.


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Was at lancaster. G2 looks great. Hope you'll make LH version soon.


----------

